# Hello, I am new



## purplebaby (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi there

I am new on this board and am not really sure what I need to do!

I am 31 and my husband is 36 and we live in London. We have been TTC to 12 months (came off BCP 2 months before that) and went for fertility testing yesterday at the Royal Free Hospital in London. The results came back saying I have a small amount of endometriosis but nothing to worry about. Was a bit disappointed that we were told that we were lucky to get an appointment cause they don't normally give them till 2 years and that we should come back in a years time and they will investigate the endometriosis more then.

I showed them my charts which I have been doing since April and he agreed with me that I have a short LP so said he will compromise by sending a letter to my GP saying that we can go back in 6 months if we haven't conceived by then and that she should prescribe clomid.

So, I am a bit disappointed that nothing is being done to help. Hope I have come to the right place!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

My first thoughts are that your GP needs to commence the investigation of the endo now.

Perhaps the basic drug therapy they offer now will increase your chances in a years time when the clinic looks at your case - rather than delaying your treatment whilst endo investigations take place.

There is a site called www.endoaware.co.uk which has information on endo that you might find usefull 

Sending hugs to the both of you 

Tony,
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya sweet

Welcome to Fertility Friends

You certainly have come to the right place for support hunny

I have to agree with Tony on this one though 

I think u need to go back to see ur gp, and try and get endo looked into.

As Tony has also said www.endoaware.co.uk is a very worthwhile site to look at.

(I use both this site and endoaware and reccomend them both!!)

I will be holding a Chat session with the subject being Endo on thursday evening from 8pm ur more than welcome to join us.

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Purplebaby,

I just wanted to say 

I cant really give you any specific advice, although I  would also recommend you go back to your GP.  When I first saw my GP we had only been ttc for about 8 months and in one way she was great because she agreed to refer us for initial tests, but then she kept saying "of course its very early, theres probably nothing wrong and you just have to be patient, relax about it and it will all happen naturally".  That kind of annoyed me, but at the end of the day she did refer us so I have to thank her for that.  The whole process is so long and slow and I'm glad we didnt waste more time before being referred.  So go and speak to your GP and see what he/she says.

Good Luck!!!!

Love Olwen xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome Purplebaby,
I just wanted to tell you that i had my first appointments at the royal free and although i obviously cant speak for all the drs there, i didnt find them to be helpfull at all. I cant remember exactly as it was a couple of years ago, but i was left with a feeling that they were fobbing me off really and i never had faith in them.
I was told i had cysts on my ovaries and that i should come back in 6 mnths  
I decided to see someone privately and after the initial tests i was put staight on medication. 
What im trying to say is that, this is a waiting game in itself and to waste time when we dont need to is a real shame. 
Of course, i can only speak for myself but if you could get a second opinion then thats got to help.
Good luck and if you want to join in on the London girls thread (under meetings) then it would be good to hear from you.
Take care.
xXx


----------



## purplebaby (Dec 2, 2004)

Tony/Emily
Thanks for the advice. I am going to have a look at that website and I think you have convinced me not to wait till the New Yeat to go back to my GP. Might try and get an appointment in the next couple of weeks.

Emily
Thanks for the offer of the chat session. I will definitely try and make that although I have a memory like a sieve so I will have to write myself a note!

Olwen
You have also convinced me to go back to my Dr sooner rather than later. Did you get treatment straightaway after the 8 month referral?

Summer P
That's a coincidence that you had the same problem at the Royal Free. Makes me not feel so bad now that it is only me. What Dr did you see? I am considering looking into the costs of going privately. I assume you live in North London if you went to the Royal Free - how have you found the private options in this area? Thanks for the offer of joining the London Girls. I sent a message there earlier so will try and check in.

Once again, thanks all of you for your welcomes.


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to FF too. I have PCOS diagnosed some 12 yrs ago after only having ever had 1 period! Amazingly I had a baby in 2003 which I fell for naturally [I will never forget the midwives expression when she asked me when my last period was and I replied 1989!]. I wanted my children close together but unfortunately PCOS came back and now I find myself on clomid for the first time. I have to do a pregnancy test in just over a weeks time so nothing I can do but wait in anticipation! Very glad to have found FF as infertility makes me feel quite lonely, not like a real woman, I also find doctors don't seem to understand how important it is to you to be helped, you need to be a bit pushy or you get palmed off with "we'll see you again in a few months" agggghhhh how frustrating is that? I do count my blessings to have 1 beautiful baby but my Mum had PCOS and consequently huge gaps between her children and well you always want something different don't you?


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Hun
Just wanted to add to what Tony has said about getting your GP to start investigations early, cvould you see another GP in the practice at all if your own isn't willing to commence investigation now. Basically, when I started fertility treatment, they were also trying to try out therapy to try to get rid of my pcos and bascially it wasn't the best idesa in the world!
Good luck with everything though, look forward to seeing more of you on FF.
Chick


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I really cant remember the name of the dr that i saw (i seem to recollect maybe male-not old!)        not much help i know!!!  

I used to live in n london but moved to Pimlico a while ago, after the "help" from the royal free i went to   Gt Portland St hospital   for real help, and what a difference!  
Obviously, private is expensive but i feel the help i get there is amasing, i feel more positive and in control now.
Id reccomend my dr to you 100%, i know im not pg yet but we are getting through the problems slowly and surely. when i needed a op, i was in within 2 days. it  cuts out so much waiting around. I do feel lucky to be able to go and understand the anger towards the nhs for people on it.
Look forward to seeing you on the london girl thread and if u have any more ? then just mail me.
Good luck 

Good luck to claire too, you made me laugh when i thought of the midwifes expression....... 1989!  
Welcome to ff, were all in similar boat, i know what u mean about not feelig a real woman cos the thought has entered my mind BUT its not true, we just have a disease which effects our fertility, we are real woman!!! (repeat 10 times!)


----------



## purplebaby (Dec 2, 2004)

Clairabeth
Hi. Sorry to hear about your PCOS but hopefully the Clomid will help things along the way. Let me know how you get on when you test in a weeks time.

Chick66
It was the hospital that wouldn't do anything but my GP was really nice and was the one who referred me to the hospital about 6 months. I am going to try and get an appointment with her again this week and see what she says about everything. Hopefully she should have received the letter from the hospital by the time I go.

Summer P
I might look into private but the only private I had heard of before was BUPA. Will look into Great Portland Street now that you mention it too. I have posted on the London Girl thread and am going to check it again after this post. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi purplebaby,

Tomorrow is test day and i am well and truly in 2 minds at least!!!!!!

Part of me wishes it was still days away, ignorance is bliss and I'd still have my dream.  Feel like I've some pregnancy symptoms, but is it all in my mind? It has been before! I dread to think how much money I've spent on pregnancy tests convinced I feel pregnant!! If it is good news wow what a Christmas present, if it isn't well we try again, but it just adds to my feelings of not being a real, proper woman.  Oh dear I best go now before I start feeling sorry for myself, SORRY.


----------



## purplebaby (Dec 2, 2004)

Good luck Clairabeth. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi purplebaby,

I braved it and took test, it was negative but i feel surprisingly calm about it, disappointed yes, but not devastated like I've felt before.

I've decided to restart provera and clomid in the new year, as I'm pretty sure it was the clomid which made me feel very low for a few days and i want to be on top form this Christmas, i am extremely lucky to have one child and i don't forget that and this Christmas is all about him!

keep in touch, clairabeth xx


----------



## purplebaby (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Clairabeth but at least you are staying positive.  Good luck with the Provera and Clomid in the new year.
Yvette x


----------

